# How to reinstall or get net.eth0 ??

## Tealc

Hello,

I'm new to Gentoo Linux. I've used SuSE Linux for two years now but never felt really comfotable with it. So I installed Gentoo Linux and I really like it. 

During the installation I stupidly deleteted the script /etc/init.d/net.eth0. 

Now I would like how I can reinstall that file or where I can get it. 

Best Regards,

Tealc

----------

## klieber

 *Tealc wrote:*   

> Now I would like how I can reinstall that file or where I can get it.

 

I imagine you should be able to pull it off the install CD.  However, since it's such a small text file, I'll just email you a copy.

--kurt

----------

## Guest

Got and installed it. Now everything works fine.

Thanks for your help. 

Best Regards,

Tealc

----------

## Tealc

Forgot to login  :Smile: 

Best Regards,

Tealc

----------

## tinti

[quote="klieber"][quote="Tealc"]Now I would like how I can reinstall that file or where I can get it.[/quote]

I imagine you should be able to pull it off the install CD.  However, since it's such a small text file, I'll just email you a copy.

--kurt[/quote]

Hello!

Unfortunately I did the same thing

I nearly afraid to ask...

can you please mail me the net.eth0 file too?

thanks

tinti

----------

